
Kuma and Envoy: Multi-Cluster and Multi-Cloud Service Meshes - fosk
https://kuma.io/blog/2020/multi-cluster-cloud/
======
otikik
Will Kuma support also hybrid VM and Kubernetes zones as part of the same
multi-zone deployment?

~~~
fosk
Yes, multi zone mode can be used to enable hybrid service meshes via the
built-in service discovery and native ingress that enables connectivity across
both K8s and VM services. Kuma itself supports Universal mode and Kubernetes
mode to run pretty much the CP and the DP anywhere (including environments
like AWS ECS).

